# Rip Claw Hammer or Curved Claw Hammer?



## Basketball1234 (Oct 12, 2011)

I currently have a 16 oz. hammer and I am looking to get a bigger hammer.
Which type of hammer is better, Rip Claw or Curved Claw?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Depends a lot on what you are hammering on.

A framing hammer has a 16" long handle to save your back while nailing floor sections on the ground.
The ripping 'claw' is handy for lifting and prying and rather poor at removing nails.

I like a claw hammer for trim and a rip for framing and demo (the rip makes a decent hatchet when you need one.)

An awful lot of new guys loose front teeth to the rip hammer while they are learning--not sure how that happens,but it does.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Depends a lot on what you are hammering on.
> 
> A framing hammer has a 16" long handle to save your back while nailing floor sections on the ground.
> The ripping 'claw' is handy for lifting and prying and rather poor at removing nails.
> ...


I was going to say just that, a straight claw will knock your brains out and a hook claw will tear your pockets and buttons off. But the hook claw doesn't hurt as bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I know a lot of veteran framers who have two 1/2" scars, side by side just above their nose from the straight claw bouncing back and leaving their mark.

That said....That's my go-to hammer. 

As far as pulling nails...my straight claw with out-pull a curved claw every day....you just have to know the 'trick'


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not a pro by any means. My first good hammer was an Estwing 16oz curved claw trim hammer. My second was an Estwing 22oz straight claw waffle face framer. Between the two, I feel well equipped. I'd like a smooth face framer for deck building, but haven't bought one. Like tcleve said, the straight claw pulls nails just fine, once you know the trick. But lately, I reach for my Dead-On Exhumer to pull nails. I really like that tool. But that's another thread.


----------



## Basketball1234 (Oct 12, 2011)

ok Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

for framing i use a 14 oz wood handle stiletto with a 18" handle i can swing the hammer backwards to drive the claws into a peice of wood to pick it up instead of bending over and split wood if needed if demoing something

for finish work and general carpentry i use a japanese nailing hammer from lee valley, it has an elongated head which looks like a duck and a cats paw style claw which can pull gun nails both from framers and trim guns. with such a short claw it can pull nails even easier than a regular claw hammer


----------

